
Dev Team Lead: things they didn't tell me when I got promoted - elorant
https://linearb.io/blog/promoted-from-dev-to-team-lead-8-things-they-didnt-tell-me/
======
riskymagemerge
"Keep your instincts. Change your behavior." Great point. The best dev leads
know what their people are dealing with but respond as a leader versus a
hands-on dev.

